
The Discoveries of Continuations (1993) [pdf] - kristianp
http://www.math.bas.bg/~bantchev/place/iswim/conti-disco.pdf
======
MycroftJones
I've read the first few pages. Looks like an interesting paper and I'll read
it further. Only flaw is that it doesn't cover Steve Russell being the first
to discover/invent continuations. Steve Russell was the first implementor of
LISP, and gave it its final syntax after McCarthy did his design work on it.

~~~
pmcjones
Are you confusing continuations with closures? McCarthy credits Russell with
inventing the FUNARG device to achieve lexical scoping.

------
MycroftJones
page 6 of the PDF, a continuation is essentially the return address of a
subroutine call. But then there are scoping rules that interact with that
simplicity.

------
yesenadam
Well, I'm not sure what that's about, besides possibly being mathematical. The
title alone isn't enough to get me to download a pdf. (And I've downloaded
100s of mathematical PDFs)

